# Memory improve ?



## Bin Huang (Aug 4, 2010)

how can i improve my memory time from one minute to thrity second ? i'm sick of it


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 4, 2010)

Bin Huang said:


> how can i improve my memory time from one minute to thrity second ? i'm sick of it



Practice. A lot. Even when you think you've practiced a lot, it's still not enough. Practice more. Practice. Practice. Practice. Practice until the word sounds weird. Practice.

P.S
Practice.

But srs, the best way to improve anything is by practicing. Since i'm no bld specialist (you ARE referring to bld, right?) I don't know if there's some sort of activity/game or something to help, but I recommend a daily dose of practice.


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2010)

While practice is essential, I don't believe that all memory methods are equal in potential.

Post more details on how you memorize or what techniques you currently use.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 4, 2010)

play so much go that you can recall 300 move games. then apply that memory to rubik's cubes. Or practice on random stuff. And take 1-2 day breaks in between practicing.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2010)

Change to a memory method that uses less RAM.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 4, 2010)

Train yourself to use only a single pass (no review). Practice corners and edges separately. If you memo in cycles, practice taking a short memory pause after each cycle instead of a full review at the end. Also do a lot of practice without a timer.


----------



## Micael (Aug 4, 2010)

So you memo in 60sec average? This is still good. What is your method?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 4, 2010)

Chris Hardwick suggests at http://speedcubing.com/chris/memo-images.html that you may memorize fewer objects as your set of objects increases. For example, a set of 12*11*2^2=528 images can map to any 2 edge pieces (flips included) or 2 corner pieces (twist included). With that many images you only need to memo about 10 images for 3x3BLD. (By the way, I do not do this. I am extremely slow at memorizing, as I use the simple 3OP method - memo edge cycles, corner cycles, edge flips, corner twists... then recall and execute the 4 stages in reverse.)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 4, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Change to a memory method that uses less RAM.



omg that made me laugh.

To help though, I'd look into other memorization methods. As someone else said, I don't think they are equal in potential.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2010)

All the suggestions so far are good, but honestly, the most important thing, more important than the other suggestions here, is:

Rush it!!!!

Practice going faster than you know you can - slightly. If you've never done better than a 50 second memo time, go for sub-50 with each solve. Then when you get it, go for sub-45. Etc.

It really works.

My problem is that I hate DNFs, so I rarely ever go through this exercise. But every time I do, I cut 5 seconds off my memo time.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2010)

The two big points, other than practice are:
- Go faster than you think you should to securely memorize the cube. Rush your memo a bit, and don't check something once you've already looked at it (one pass memo). Your accuracy rate will decrease at first, but you will soon get used to it and be faster than before.
- Spend as little mental energy and space on the memorization as possible. If you haven't already, switch to a method that does orientation and permutation at the same time. If you use story-based memorization, instead of making up objects or actions as you go, memorize a set for single letters or (if you're really serious about it) letter pairs. Don't try to plan out what to do during memorization, just try to remember the piece cycles.


----------

